# Problem bei NFS World?!?



## bmw4ever29 (11. September 2010)

Hi 

Ich hab mir NFS World geladen weils ja jetz gratis is und ich hab ein extremst blödes problem:
wenn ich ein rennen fahre und als 1ter oder 2ter oder irgendeine andere platzierung durchs ziel fahre egal bei welchem multiplayerrennen bekomme ich immer 4-10 sekunden zu meiner zeit addiert und ich bin statt 1ter auf eimal 3ter  oder noch weiter hinten je nach dem wie es mit den zeitabständen aussieht mach auch viele private rennen mit freunden und auch hier gibts dieses problem. hab das spiel schon mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert aber hat nichts gebracht mit account von nem freund auch schon mal probiert aber hat auch nichts gebracht.
weis mir nicht mehr zu helfen und hoff auf einen rat von euch

wer sich das problem mal anschaun will bei nfs wold heiß ich auch bmw4ever29

mfg bmw4ever29


----------



## tickymick (11. September 2010)

Ich spiele es selber nicht, habe aber wo gelesen das man anscheinend den Ping als Zeit dazugerechnet kommt. Was anderes habe ich auch nicht rausfinden können.


----------



## bmw4ever29 (11. September 2010)

4-10 sec für ping is aber irgendwie nicht gerade human auserdem bin ich mit lan kabel direkt mit modem verbunden und bei bfbc2 bin ich im server meistens der mit dem geringsten ping also von dem her glaub ich es fast nicht


----------

